# World Animal Friends -grey cat and kittens



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If you have ever wanted to have a beautiful gey (blue ) cat or kitten- please consider a Romanian rescue. Grey cats are more common in Romania and there are often rescued grey cays seeking good homes.
Also grey and whites.
This kitten is waiting for a home, she is 3 months old and can soon travel to UK.
Her mum is about 2 years old and also needs a good home. Mum is also a beautiful grey cat.
contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful cat, hope both finds a lovely home together.


----------

